# winter 2009



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you chosen your winter scents yet?


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 6, 2009)

I have and I just can't get into it... I am tired of the spices and apples.  I like summer scents best.    I am doing  pumpkin pie, cranberry, frankincense & myrrh, peppermint candies, and snow flakes (my own conjure.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

yes , I can't wait to make the santa's pipe .


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 8, 2009)

I just ordered a few. I already have Candy Cane (which I don't really like so not sure if I will make it for the Xmas fairs), and "Zen Christmas" from SOS (just trying to get rid of them, I don't really like SOS FO's!) I also have Northern Pines from NDA which smells Christmas tree-like but semi floral.... it's nice. I will most likely also do some Sugar Cookie or Spice Cake type scents, maybe some Cranberry...


----------



## llineb (Aug 15, 2009)

i need a good Christmas scent.  I used Holly berry from BB last year and now it is no longer available.  I liked Mistle toe from SS but am ordering a large bulk of supplies from WSP and want to find one there to save on shipping.  Any ideas?

I like the Sugar Shortbread from wsp
Spiced Christmas Pear from heaven scents
oh, and of coarse peppermint

do people really like the cranberry scents?

help!!!


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 16, 2009)

I made a batch of WSP's Christmas Wreath and it's ok, very piney.
I do like their Cozy Christmas FO.

I find that a small percentage of my customers do like cranberry either plain or mixed with other fo's.

Good Luck


----------



## heartsong (Aug 16, 2009)

*x*

soaping the "usual suspects" plus buttermint candy, bayberry, mulberry and stargazer lily.  maybe hot cocoa.

i've had it with "piney" scents!


----------



## llineb (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> soaping the "usual suspects" plus buttermint candy, bayberry, mulberry and stargazer lily.  maybe hot cocoa.
> 
> i've had it with "piney" scents!



what does stargazer lily smell like?  where so you get this?
thanks!


----------



## twilightluver (Aug 16, 2009)

WSP has free shiping on FOs..
I have bought,and LOVE, christmas cookies, cozy christmas and a cranberry one..
here is the link to Debbie Mays suggestions for christmas..Even has  color suggestion
http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/PDFs/C ... ceOils.pdf


----------



## heartsong (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				llineb said:
			
		

> heartsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stargazer is the most intoxicating f/o!  it smells just like the sweet fragrant hybrid oriental lilies that it is named for.

IMHO-MUCH better than lily of the valley, jasmine and gardenia and the rest.

sweetcakes now makes you special order a minimum of 5 pounds.

i have a little left from www.brambleberry.com  it's great, and i have some coming from peaks candle supply.

www.fromnaturewithlove.com used to carry it too.

add at thin trace-depending on my recipe, it it sometimes accelerates trace, but it is worth it!  just be prepared.

i blend it 1:1 with some of the soaping oils, which helps alot.

i use .75 oz ppo.


----------



## llineb (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harlow (Aug 23, 2009)

Vanilla Peppermint is my favorite Holiday scent!


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 25, 2009)

> do people really like the cranberry scents?



Mix it with orange and watch your sales go crazy.


----------



## rosesoap (Aug 25, 2009)

I've got some extra cranberry - what ratio do you like with the orange, 1:1?


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 26, 2009)

2 parts cranberry to 1 part orange works great.  The cranberry is slightly dominant.  You can do 1:1.  However, you will have the scent clearly more orange even though equal parts were used.  Orange is potent!


----------



## honor435 (Aug 28, 2009)

cranberry marmalade from peak is awesome!


----------

